# Just a heads up...



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I know this is technically diet related but it affects the health as well. I just wanted to make sure everyone is aware of the fact that you shouldn't feed your dogs cooked bones, lots of fat etc. We have a client who leaves her Sheltie Piper, with her friend during the day for 'doggie daycare', well they had a pork roast on a spit (I think that's what it's called when you roast the entire pig at once?)and she let her 2 dogs and Piper feast on the leftovers, cooked bones, fat, skin etc. Well Piper is now in critical condition in the hospital with Pancreatitis that could kill her. She also has some lacerations in her intestines from the cooked bones. So if you are going to feed bones, RAW only, and NO extra fat/pig skin etc for your little doggies. The friend said Piper didn't get as much as the other dogs did. She's only 2 years old. It is going to cost Pipers mom about $600+ to treat her little dog for this. So it's an expensive lesson for her friend to learn (who is helping with the bill). She said her dogs have never had a problem, well all it takes is 1x for it to be potentially deadly. I just wanted to make sure everyone was aware of this as it pertains to your chihuahuas health.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you for this dear, important to know.

I know growing up with big dogs they got a few leftover bones as a treat once in a great while but I can only imagine what it'd do to a little one.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

I always thought that it was common knowledge to not give dogd cooked bones and fatty food. 

This was untill I met my partners mum, she STILL sneaks people food to my Chi baby when I stay over on the weekends! 

Her 2 dogs are SEVERLY over weight and are both food protective! 

I have told her all about how Chi's are the only dog that can get Hypoglycemia (however its spelt) and she continues to feed her!

My partner thought I was being a drama queen untill the day Fiddle had "mr whippy" poos (dihorrera) and there was CORN! 

I understand its her house, but if she makes my baby ill... I swear to god!


I will try to get some pics of her poor obese dogs on the weekend. 

But I think that ALL dog owners should know that cooked bones and fatty meat is BAD for dogs. They wouldnt feed theyre kids RAW chicken would they?

SOME PPL!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, dogs can handle RAW BONES but cooked bones are dangerous. 

Thanks for the reminder Heather!! We have lots of new people here who might not know this!

Sorry to hear about your client who fed all the leftovers and now her dog has pancreatitis. That's a heckuva lesson!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

the poor dog with pancreatitis . I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Heather a user posted the other day in the raw thread to feed cooked bones I think this thread is fab for newbies who may see that and think that is the correct information and not bother researching!!

So yes under no circumstances must cooked bones be fed!!! They can also splinter and choke them!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Saying a prayer for the ill dog. Poor family must be so worried!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this & will be praying for those dogs. This is why my vet says loudly "NO PIG!" Everything else is o.k., but NO PIG! Now I really understand what she means. I always thought dogs could eat anything although I never really gave them bones for fear of choking.


----------

